# Gunston and Whidbey



## JessicaK (Apr 30, 2012)

Earlier this spring, police officers and animal control workers rescued nearly 100 rabbits from a home. The woman is facing three counts of animal cruelty and two counts of improper disposal of a deceased animal.

A total of 86 rabbits were rescued (two had to be euthanized due to poor health). 5 deceased rabbits were also removed from the home.







Among the 86 bunnies were Gunston (black) and Whidbey (white)













They came home Friday night, and so far are settling in well. Gunston is a bit of a food hog, and the more curious of the two (today he actually came over to take a treat from me :biggrin: ). Whidbey still isn't sure what to think. He runs and hides in his house as soon as he notices you're looking at him :confused2:




I'll update this post with their adventures and pictures.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to take them in & that they're adjusting well.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 30, 2012)

Yikes! What a crazy picture! So glad they're safe & that you did your part for these two dolls! =) Whidbey looks like a Himalayan so he has my heart for sure! :hearts


----------



## JessicaK (May 12, 2012)

Just a quick update...

In the last day or so I have actually seen Whidbey!!!!!!!!!!! He's coming out into the x-pen to get food instead of hiding in his house 24/7. If I go over there, he still hides, but I can **look** at him now :bunny17:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2012)

:clapping: It just takes time and patience.


----------



## JessicaK (May 23, 2012)

So close...... Whidbey **almost** came all the way up to me to get food tonight.

Gunston will come to me for food and treats. But still doesn't like much touching besides a quick scratch between the ears.


----------



## kmaben (May 26, 2012)

Wow it's hard to even imagine that many rabbits in one place. Glad you were able to rescue them and give them the stability and attention they need. It took us about 6 months to get somewhat snugly with Shya. Persistence and patience. So worth it though! Good luck to you!


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 19, 2012)

Their former "owner" was sentenced this week.

She was convicted of animal cruelty. She has been banned from owning or possessing animals, three years probation, and a $3400 fine.


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, that is alot of Bunnies!!! Atleast you get to keep two of them! Do you know what they did with the other rabbits? Have fun with your new babies!


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 20, 2012)

Four didn't survive 

The rest were adopted through the shelter or bunny rescues.


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, well thats good that the others were adopted!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow. That is aLOT of rabbits. So glad you rescued these two! I will watch for blog updates on their progress!


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 26, 2012)

Gunston is getting so much better. He'll come take food from me. And let me catch him with minimal effort. :bunnydance:

Whidbey is getting better too. I *can* catch him, but it still takes some effort. And he'll let me hold him for a couple minutes (especially if he's wrapped in towel).


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 10, 2012)

Today, I successfully trimmed both their nails!

It took less than 5 minutes, and neither was nearly as squirmy as I expected :bunnydance:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 10, 2012)

You are making such good progress. What lucky buns to be out of that mess they were in!


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 15, 2012)

Major break through 

The past couple days, Gunston has been meeting me by the cage door in the morning when I come downstairs to feed them :bunnydance:
**and** Whidbey usually isn't far behind!


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 20, 2012)

I know this probably seems insignificant, but Whidbey has started running out with Gunston when I feed them


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok... how about some pictures


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

They both look happy and settled and I just can't say enough how great it is that you rescued them 

By the way, what did you decide to do about the name thing....keep it or changing it?


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 11, 2012)

agnesthelion said:


> They both look happy and settled and I just can't say enough how great it is that you rescued them
> 
> By the way, what did you decide to do about the name thing....keep it or changing it?



Thanks, they're doing really well (due in part to bribery... Gunston now stands up every time I walk past their cage in anticipation of a dried cranberry...)

I think I'll keep Whidbey's name. He's a little too shy to be Skipper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 11, 2012)

Remember bribery is an integral part in how a bunny trains the slave!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

aww, look at those cute wittle faces!


----------



## JessicaK (Jan 15, 2013)

I met Gunston and Whidbey's foster family today 
They seem great, and and I'm definitely less worried about leaving them for three months. I think they will be very well spoiled :bunnydance:

The plan is to move them up there this weekend so they have about a week to get settled before I leave.

I told her about this site, so please be extra helpful if she comes with questions


----------

